# UK Car Hire



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

After pulling a caravan for 30 odd years we decided 18 months ago to buy a motorhome and have to say we love it. 

We do find however that with it been quite large we do not have the freedom to visit places that we wish.

We do do not want to go down the route of towing a car as this is another expense that we can do without.

Do any other forum users have experience of hiring a car while away, is it feasible and do any company's deliver/collect from site?

Any comments on this subject would be appreciated.



Thanks

Nidge


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it is certainly feasible; the CC can arrange car hire from many of their sites. 
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/planning-your-holiday/uk-holiday-planning/travel-essentials/car-hire/

or you could arrange things independently.
Many sites that participate in the Camping Cheques scheme in France have cars available for hire at the sites.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Nidge,
Enterprise do the caravan club site collection and delivery back. They will also pick you up from other sites if they are within a reasonable distance. If you are a member of c/c, from their website click link to car hire and enterprise will automatically give a 10% discount. 
I also puchased annual excess insurance from "insurance4carhire" saves paying a daily excess fee.
regards Phil


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Ditto to teamsaga. We have used Enterprise through the CC scheme several times & no problems with being picked up, even from some distance away.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

teamsaga said:


> Hi Nidge,
> Enterprise do the caravan club site collection and delivery back. They will also pick you up from other sites if they are within a reasonable distance. If you are a member of c/c, from their website click link to car hire and enterprise will automatically give a 10% discount.
> I also puchased annual excess insurance from "insurance4carhire" saves paying a daily excess fee.
> regards Phil


Hi all........after towing a car for many years we have used the pickup/drop facility offered by Enterprise for the past 6 years. Not for everyone but for us an absolute winner (70 nights 4/5K miles liesure use annually within the UK). Approximately 6/7 periods of hire plus taxi's over the year works out for less hassle,cheaper (not having to fund a dedicated tow car). Never had a problem, as Enterprise seem to have a fair coverage with offices well spread across the UK. Good tip re the insurance Nidge, will bear that in mind for the future ........Crindle.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Crindle said:


> Good tip re the insurance Nidge, will bear that in mind for the future ........Crindle.


Phew, you had me confused there! Not too difficult these days. :?

(It was teamsaga's tip re the insurance.)


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Have two fold up bicycles
Park/camp near public transport

Using these two methods has solved our transport problems
(with a bit of extra walking too!)


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Folding bikes - site near bus stop - walking works for us too but it makes a presumption of fitness.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Points*

I use my AMEX points to hire from Hertz or Europcar when abroad.

Enterprise Now have "pick me up"

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

tulsehillboys said:


> Have two fold up bicycles
> Park/camp near public transport
> 
> Using these two methods has solved our transport problems
> (with a bit of extra walking too!)


How far from site do you pedal, I am knackered after about 10 miles, knowing that it is ten miles back.
Dave p


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

tulsehillboys said:


> Have two fold up bicycles
> Park/camp near public transport
> 
> Using these two methods has solved our transport problems
> (with a bit of extra walking too!)


We do try and use sites near bus stops/park and ride, however we usually have my partners autistic 21 year old son with us so cycling is not a option. Also the buses do not always run to the places we want to visit.

The Enterprise car hire is the way we are going to go.

Many thanks for the very helpful replies.

Regards

Nidge


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> tulsehillboys said:
> 
> 
> > Have two fold up bicycles
> ...


Never more than a few miles!
Train lines are the arteries to towns


----------

